# portable table



## easternfly (Feb 27, 2012)

*I was looking at some of the past post. Can someone point me in the right direction to plans for a portable router table and fence. I'm a carpenter and need to beable to take it from job to job. 

Kevin*


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Kevin,
I had one years ago for just this purpose. It was simply a sink cutout from a laminate counter top. I routed out a recess to mount a router into and clamped it to the underside with some home made brackets. I did find it necessary to reinforce the top with some perforated metal angle to keep it relatively straight. This was preferable to a thicker top due to weight. 
I installed a straight L-shaped hardwood fence on it by attaching the outfeed end with a pivot pin that I cut off from a hinge pin. The infeed end was simply clamped with a c-clamp. I put some threaded leg plates on each corner and used some old furniture legs to lift it up to allow clearance for the router motor.
I suggest a tall fence if you think you will ever need to run material through on edge. Just remember it doesn't have to be elaborate to be effective. If you are using it on a job site, chances are you will be doing relatively simple operations so, KISS.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, read the sticky threads, they are a wealth of information. The economy table top in the sticky threads would work perfect for you. The table top can be clamped to a tailgate or you can build the table as shown in this photo. Call Grizzly and order part # PT10432047 to get a mounting plate with removable centers for $13 + shipping.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

easternfly said:


> *I was looking at some of the past post. Can someone point me in the right direction to plans for a portable router table and fence. I'm a carpenter and need to beable to take it from job to job.
> 
> Kevin*


Hi Kevin 
I built a portable router table using an old Hirsh Portable saw table several years ago. You might still find them on ebay. I built the top out of a sink cut out I reinforced the sides of the table with 3/4 X 1 1/2 maple boards and cut in a recess with my router and used an oak park Base Plate oak-park.com Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. It works great. I have since copied the base plate out of blank phinelic material to mount to other routers. It folds up to the size of a folding saw horse. I make my fences out of scrape lumber and clamp with c clamps. If you would like some photos I can take a few. It is not super pretty but it works great at a job site. I have made several raised panel doors using it. Let me know if you would like more info.
Have a great day.
Roxanne:dance3:


----------



## easternfly (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thanks for all the help. Mike what is the sticky threads? Is Sticky the thread heading. And roxannne could you post the pic please. Thanks

Kevin*


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy Kevin, 
We have every machine under the sun, but on jobsites we always carry a router mounted to a peice of 3/4" plywood prefinished (somthing slick) with a router screwd to it. We always have a table saw on the job and just use vice grip c-clamps to attache the router to the table saw and with a spacer use the fence from the saw as a router fence, takes litterally a minute to snap the router on the table and then use universal fence clamps to attach an offset style router fence to the table saw fence to have the same adjustment on the router as the saw. The guyes that have never seen it love it. It's lite and fast and every truck always carries one.

I know this is an idea you can use.
-Eloy


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

easternfly said:


> *I was looking at some of the past post. Can someone point me in the right direction to plans for a portable router table and fence. I'm a carpenter and need to beable to take it from job to job.
> 
> Kevin*


Hi Kevin.

I use an Oak park table attached to a folding work stand .

Can be folded up to carry anywhere.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, the sticky threads are at the top of each section of the forums. "Sticky" is set by the moderators to keep threads with good information easy to access.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump....


----------



## easternfly (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thanks everyone. I did build a portable table. I made it from and old kitchen counter top, with some cleats to screw it down to my saw horses. The base plate is made from plexie glass. I made some nice high baseboard with it.

Kevin*


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

I made this plate from 1/2 inch thick flexiglass dimension is 8 3/4 x 11 1/4 and my table top was made from counter top glued to 3/4 MDF with dimension of 30 x 17 which can be mounted using 4 knobs.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

fishuntbike said:


> I made this plate from 1/2 inch thick flexiglass dimension is 8 3/4 x 11 1/4 and my table top was made from counter top glued to 3/4 MDF with dimension of 30 x 17 which can be mounted using 4 knobs.


Very nice. I like that one a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Something like this would make for a great portable setup. And you could make a router table that sits on the table saw rods. If you want both at the same time, you can have 2 sets of rods.

The Ultimate Work Bench | THISisCarpentry

I made a mini one for my garage shop and am happy with it.


----------



## easternfly (Feb 27, 2012)

I will try to post a pic of the table I made.

Kevin


----------

